# Was wondering



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Could somebody give me a step by step guide of how to use a new baby Gaggia. I just want to make a doppio americano. The instructions which I have for the machine are not clear enough. I use 14-16 g of coffee in a double basket. My mug is quite big. Rather than just asking seperate questions it can be confusing because I really have no clue what I am on about. Would appreciate a response. Regards


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi. I have the Classic rather than the Baby so you might have to take that into account. But here goes. I'll start and hopefully someone else can correct/add as we go. I'm assuming you have a grinder and scales.

Grind a tad more than 16g I'd say. Maybe 18 in a double basket. For me, I'd want to start off with a decent double espresso and then dilute with hot water to taste. So I'd say the steps would be:

1 turn machine on and allow 30 mins to warm up. Fill with freshly filtered water.

2 grind yourself 18g of good fresh coffee.

3 tamp and pull your double shot. You're still looking at getting say 30-40g out from your 18g dose in about 25-30 seconds so that the base espresso is good.

4 top up with hot not boiling water from your kettle to get the right strength.

You don't want to just let the shot run through the puck until you have the volume you want as it will taste bitter.

I expect most of that was teaching granny to suck eggs so ignore anything that was stating the obvious! Hope that helps a bit. If there are any specific areas of doubt fire away!


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi. I usually pour the double shot onto the hot water. Rather than having to alternate between the kettle and the boiler can I not just use the water from the boiler? The end result for me at the moment is a result of awful grinder, not so fresh beans and rubbish plastic tamper (Motta in the post) Also going to order some descaler as this was a second hand machine dont know the last time it has been descaled


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Christiangaz777 said:


> Hi. I usually pour the double shot onto the hot water. Rather than having to alternate between the kettle and the boiler can I not just use the water from the boiler? The end result for me at the moment is a result of awful grinder, not so fresh beans and rubbish plastic tamper (Motta in the post) Also going to order some descaler as this was a second hand machine dont know the last time it has been descaled


The problem about taking water from the boiler is that you flush a significant amount out of a small boiler so cold water flows in and throws the boiler temp of for your shot. You then have I give it time to recover.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Fair enough. So tomorrow I will do a 30 minute heat and use my kettle. Any other tips?


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

When I turn the boiler on a little bit of water comes from the wand, is this right? I just put under a cup and leave it for desired time


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This can happen if the seal isn't perfect. Not really anything to worry about, its especially common if you have fitted a rancilio wand.

Edit: forgot its a baby, not a Classic, but I guess the same applies as they are very similar machines


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

So nothing else I need to know I guess


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Christiangaz777 said:


> So nothing else I need to know I guess


If you can't get the strength/taste you like then get a smaller mug/cup.


----------

